# Sad, sad news about local no-kill shelter



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

I started out having such a good day, delivered Tazer to Austin GSD intake coordinator today, even though I'll miss him, it's great he's on his way to vet care and hopefully his forever home. On the way home stopped at the "Dollar Store" and customers were talking about 100 animals dying! What? Where? They then told me there was a major fire at our only no-kill shelter in the area! darn, darn, darn!

The following is the local news report.

"KILLEEN (November 1, 2009)—A fire that started early Sunday in the kitchen area of the Second Chance Animal shelter at 5510 Clear Creek Rd. in Killeen claimed the lives about 100 dogs and cats, most of which evidently died or had to be put down because of smoke inhalation.

The shelter’s operators issued an urgent appeal for donations and assistance Sunday, which they say they need in order to keep the shelter in operation.

Killeen firefighters responded to the shelter just after midnight Sunday morning.

Most of the fire damage was contained to the kitchen area, but smoke filled the 5,000-square-foot building.

The no-kill; shelter opened in March 1998 and typically houses about 200 animals.

Animals kept at the shelter are euthanized only if they are terminally ill or too aggressive to be adopted.

The cause of the fire is under investigation."

This is the link to their website, they need whatever assistance they can get. 
http://www.centexhumanesociety.com/

These folks have worked so hard and can sure use some help. My understanding is that they've fostered out most of the survivors, they do have a number of outdoor run areas away from the main building that were not affected. Primary damage to the building is smoke and water damage.

Susan


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG! My heart breaks for all those poor souls who suffered through this tragedy.















you sweet furry souls. Nothing can harm you anymore.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Gosh that is tragic and horrible news.......


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Heartbreaking - run free at the Bridge sweet ones, so sorry no-one could help you.

_______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh how terrible. Those poor puppers and kitties must have been terrified. I have a hard time visualizing this happening to those poor animals.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

What a tragic thing to happen. 
The workers must be horrified.
It is a place a persons mind does not want to go.


----------

